# Email Confirmation



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

When registering on this site, please follow the last step by confirming your membership via email confirmation. It's in the instructions people, read it and follow the instructions.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Your posts will not show up until you confirm your email.

If you don't see the email in your inbox, check your spam folder...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

:smt165


----------

